# Eat this!  Cappy's fillet migs



## Captain Morgan (May 22, 2007)

Grilled zucchs waiting to be plated.




mushroom stroganoff for the pasta side




and the beef on the kettle...




plated (yeah I love the stroganoff)


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 22, 2007)

looks awesome....love the stroganoff too


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 22, 2007)

Beautiful job Cappy!


----------



## Green Hornet (May 22, 2007)

I just knew I shouldn't have looked at this before lunch. :P 
Looks fantastic!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 22, 2007)

by request, gonna put the strog recipe in the sides recipes section


----------



## Finney (May 22, 2007)

That stroganoff looks just like the recipe I make except you don't have beef in it.  (sauce, mushrooms, etc)


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 22, 2007)

yeah it's just a beef strog recipe minus the beef, which was
a steak on the side, although the sauce was made with beef
trimmings for flavor.  The recipe is in the sides section now.

I love the stuff and I'm not a big pasta eater.

Sometimes I'll make it with ground beef for a poor man's strog.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 22, 2007)

Great stuff there Cappy. Just wing it? Or do you have a recipe. Look's KILLER. Opps I see you posted the recipe. 
Thanks


----------



## john a (May 22, 2007)

A meal fit for a king, uh, Captain.


----------



## Unity (May 22, 2007)

I won't clutter your recipe thread with this, Cap'n, but I'm curious -- does everything else cover up the Cream of Mushroom taste? I burned out on Campbell's Cream of's during our college and grad school years, too many cheap casseroles. 



--John  8)


----------



## Finney (May 22, 2007)

Just checked out the recipe... not the same but looks pretty good.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 22, 2007)

I use a  LOT  of sour cream, and a LOT OF WOOS AND PEPPER,
so those flavors stand out.  The cream of mushroom is more
of a floor for the other flavors to dance on.  You'll notice
I dont add salt...the Campbells has enough of that for me.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (May 22, 2007)

I'm not allowed an opinion on this one.....I'm allergic to shrooms.


----------



## wittdog (May 22, 2007)

Very nice cappy


----------



## Unity (May 22, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> I'm not allowed an opinion on this one.....I'm allergic to shrooms.


Oh, man! one of the basic food groups!   

--John  8) 
(But that's a more nearly bearable fate than mrgrumpy's.    )


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 22, 2007)

Mmmm awesome Cap!


----------



## Puff1 (May 22, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> by request, gonna put the strog recipe in the sides recipes section


 [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Griff (May 22, 2007)

The strog looks great Cap'n. Thanks for posting the recipe.


----------



## Diva Q (May 22, 2007)

Looks wonderful.


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 23, 2007)

Yes sir that look fine Cap


----------



## Unity (May 23, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I use a  LOT  of sour cream, and a LOT OF WOOS AND PEPPER,
> so those flavors stand out.  The cream of mushroom is more
> of a floor for the other flavors to dance on.  You'll notice
> I dont add salt...the Campbells has enough of that for me.


The Cream of Mushroom would make a good thickening ingredient. I'll give it a try.   

--John  8)
(In my stroganoff recipe I use flour mixed into the sour cream to thicken the sauce, and I'm not perfect at eliminating flour lumplets.)


----------



## Cliff H. (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe.  Looks real good.


----------

